# Strange LCD vertical line on my GameBoy Color



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 16, 2017)

After not using my GBC for a long time I noticed this strange problem when I turned it on. Actually this GameBoy was not even used THAT much at all. 

    

When I hit it a bit harder few times the screen fixes itself, but then again after some time the line appears again upon turning on. I don't feel quite good hitting it like that so tried to get around it in a more sophisticated way.

The first time (ever) I disassembled it today, I just disconnected the ribbon cable and reconnected it to see if it will solve the problem. Did a quick test and it did. But since it was already opened, I went to clean the buttons and a case bit too as well. Thinking it was just a loose ribbon cable that was giving me headaches. After I assembled it again I encountered the same problem. Trying to reconnect the ribbon cable few more times did absolutely nothing.

I saw that vertical lines are common problem with the original GB, but didn't find anyone having this on GBC... It's a straight line just right in the middle of the screen as you can see.

It's apparently an easy fix too (on the original GB), by applying some heat with or without soldering iron to the back where the ribbon connects to the LCD, or simply by just using some electrical tape.

I'm afraid to do anything anymore in my case since I can't find any info on it. Anyone have experience with this situation? Is it fixable or should I just get used to it/replace the LCD...? 

I am the first owner of this GameBoy and it's been used really low to moderately so I'm really bummed to see this happen to it. It's very dear to me as well.


----------



## nero99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Get a replacement lcd, problem solved.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 16, 2017)

I will in the end if there's no other fix. Replacements screen cost the same as GBC itself so I'd prefer easier/cheaper solution. Something tells me this is fixable since hitting it helps for a bit, it's losing contact somewhere. I'd also try that potentiometer on the motherboard but I'll wait for someones green light first.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 16, 2017)

This looks similar to the vertical line issues on the DMG. Basically, it's a wonky connection of the LCD. Maybe the ribon cable connector on the board itself has solder joints that need to be reflowed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2017)

Looking at http://www.jmodscustomconsoles.co.uk/Gameboy/GameboyColour/ you just have a ribbon cable + connector rather than the usual one I see for that of hot bar soldering


To that end if you want to pull it apart, check the connector, maybe squirt some contact cleaner in there and see if that fixes it you can. Shoving a bit of paper in there or tape on the back to force a slightly better connection is not a bad plan either.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 18, 2017)

New LCD if tearing it down, cleaning with alcohol or something else useful and reseating it does not good.


----------

